# Canning dried beans



## Brasilmom (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi All,

Thank you for allowing me to join in the group. 

I do some canning for my family and enjoy having black beans, cannellini beans, and chickpeas, canned for our regular use. I purchase the beans in 25# bags and keep some dry and can some. 

Last year I canned several batches of black and cannellini beans. The black beans turned out really well keeping the shape and very tender in the inside . The cannellini beans, on the other hand, turned out really mushy and it did not hold the shape. I want to try something different to see if I can obtain a better result. I like to use in hot meals as well as salads and such.

What you all do to can your beans?

Thank you.

Miriam


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Brasilmom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to join in the group.
> 
> ...


hello glad to see you here.. try not cooking the cannlline beans as much . my thinking is if undercooked and when you open them then they should be holding there shape better.. hold on tho there are pros here who know how to do it right.. just wanted to say hi. mark


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

I go against NHCFP guidelines and can my beans dry. Heaping 1/3c. Dry beans in each pint, tsp salt (optional), and then fill with hot water with 1" headspace and pressure can. My beans come out the perfect consistency.


----------



## Brasilmom (Nov 26, 2021)

VBF said:


> I go against NHCFP guidelines and can my beans dry. Heaping 1/3c. Dry beans in each pint, tsp salt (optional), and then fill with hot water with 1" headspace and pressure can. My beans come out the perfect consistency.


I do like that idea. I am running a try out right now with only 4 pints of cannellini an d4 pints of chickpeas dry to see how they turn out. I added 1/2c of each per jar, along with 1/4tsp of salt and hot water. No soaking at all. Should be done soon. Thank you so much.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Brasilmom said:


> I do like that idea. I am running a try out right now with only 4 pints of cannellini an d4 pints of chickpeas dry to see how they turn out. I added 1/2c of each per jar, along with 1/4tsp of salt and hot water. No soaking at all. Should be done soon. Thank you so much.


 good thoughts i remember my mom caning chicken ,peaches and everything else she could stuff into a jar and heat it up. wish i stood there and learned.. one day will grab the handwritten notes and share them with ya.. mark she was born in the 1920 so that was the way of life back then..


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2012)

We do canning and freezing, our beans are kept dry in jars till ready for use. Is there an advantage to hydrating them then canning?


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

exodus said:


> We do canning and freezing, our beans are kept dry in jars till ready for use. Is there an advantage to hydrating them then canning?


In my opinion, the advantage is to save time in meal preparation.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

exodus said:


> We do canning and freezing, our beans are kept dry in jars till ready for use. Is there an advantage to hydrating them then canning?


not my thread however i only see one advantage time of cooking for dinner.. dry beans require soaking or a pressure cooker which is my fav.. and if already cooked caned you could eat them out of the jar so to speak..


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

That was my thought too, Ex-...What's the advantage of canning vs just storing them dry until you use them?

Welcome to the forum, Brasil and Mark..Always good to have some new folks here.

Edit-- Oh, we had a cross in the mail there. You posted the answer as I was posting the question. ....It seems it's your choice-- save a little time & need for forethought at the expense of having mushy beans. De gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

doc- said:


> That was my thought too, Ex-...What's the advantage of canning vs just storing them dry until you use them?
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Brasil and Mark..Always good to have some new folks here.
> 
> Edit-- Oh, we had a cross in the mail there. You posted the answer as I was posting the question. ....It seems it's your choice-- save a little time & need for forethought at the expense of having mushy beans. De gustibus non est disputandum.


pressure cooker.. humm 45mins and done.. just need a ham bone. little salt and pepper


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2012)

Markansas said:


> not my thread however i only see one advantage time of cooking for dinner.. dry beans require soaking or a pressure cooker which is my fav.. and if already cooked caned you could eat them out of the jar so to speak..


Got it, its a time thing. We soak overnight with garlic and bay leaf.


----------



## Brasilmom (Nov 26, 2021)

I like to pressure cook my beans as well. Sometimes I am in a bind for time and need something quick. Popping up a can of beans makes easier to have a homemade meal without too much time spent. I keep some dry and indulge when I have the time. But, it is a nice commodity. I do not like to freeze cooked beans because of defrosting time. Just works well for my family. 

I got the half canner done. The chickpeas look amazing and the cannellini beans do not look like a complete mush. Once I confirm that they are all sealed I will have to open one and see the results. The dry canning sure is simple. Thank you.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Brasilmom said:


> I like to pressure cook my beans as well. Sometimes I am in a bind for time and need something quick. Popping up a can of beans makes easier to have a homemade meal without too much time spent. I keep some dry and indulge when I have the time. But, it is a nice commodity. I do not like to freeze cooked beans because of defrosting time. Just works well for my family.
> 
> I got the half canner done. The chickpeas look amazing and the cannellini beans do not look like a complete mush. Once I confirm that they are all sealed I will have to open one and see the results. The dry canning sure is simple. Thank you.


you are doing great


----------



## Brasilmom (Nov 26, 2021)

The test run is now completely cool and the beans appeared to have finished hydration overnight. The jars are completely full. I have not yet checked the seal, but will do so later this morning. If any fail, we will try and see if we like the texture. That being so, I will proceed to can more. For those doing dry canning, do you process for 75 minutes at 11# for pints? 
Thank you all.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

This is from a old post of mine, years ago.
A good source of information is the Ball Blue book of Canning. 

Dry Beans.
How to pressure can them. You do not need to precook or soak the beans. Sort, rinse, drain, and put them in jars. Measure them. Add hot water to collar. Put on lid and collar. Put in pressure canner for correct amount of time. Process them. Use as is right from the jar. They are ready to eat. Just like you would buy from the store.
I usually stick a few jars of beans in when I am canning meat and don't have a canner full. Same amount of time. Just make sure you measure correctly. Remember as they cook, they swell. Beans will swell 3x. So for a pint it would be no more than 2/3 of a cup of dry beans. Leveled off. A half cup would probably work best. When you add the hot water, make sure you BOIL the water first.
i just sort through the beans, removing any non food like tiny pebbles or leaves, etc from the havest. Beans can set for a very short while in the water. Then rinse then, and drain. Measure them for each jar. Add the boiling water, seal and the pressure process. Pints at 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes.
Use the correct pressure for your elevation. Mine is 11 pounds.
I like to premeasure. If I am going to can a full canner of just beans, first I find out how many jars are going to be in the canner. I can fit a few more pints in than quart numbers.
So if 12 pints, then I measure the beans dry first. So 12 measures of 1/2 to 2/3 cup per jar. Then do the wash and rinse. By premeasuring, you won't have extra beans sitting there all wet and no jar to put them in for that batch, especially if doing only one batch. I find beans done this way, are cooked and maintain their shape. Not overly soft and mushy. I like to do beans in the colder months after the summer canning is done.
You can also use different kinds of beans in one batch in a canner. So maybe you want a few jars of kidney beans, northern beans, black beans, lentils, etc. This way you don't have to have 12 jars of one kind of beans staring at you. You can have an assortment.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a link from way back on canning seasoned pintos. It's a good recipe








THANK YOU, Dixienc!


The recipe I use has dry pintos and seasonings. we open them up and use them for refried beans, chili, or baked beans. Sort pintos, rinse, fill each quart jar 1/3 full of dry beans. To each quart add 1 tsp salt, 1 TB minced onion, 1/4 tsp black pepper, 1 1/2 TB chili powder, 1/2 tsp cumin, 2 TB...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

ladytoysdream said:


> This is from a old post of mine, years ago.
> A good source of information is the Ball Blue book of Canning.
> 
> Dry Beans.
> ...


love my presto


----------

